# Adelaide fishers



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Here we go again. Anybody going out this weekend? WX looks good for Sat and better for Sun. How about a try at Noarlunga reef since we missed it last weekend. I'm up for anywhere


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Duncan. Sorry mate, I'm out for this weekend. I'm having serious withdrawal symptoms - I have not been on the kayak for what seems like months. Did you get out earlier this week? I've seen some photos of the area from earlier this week and it looked pretty choppy and dirty with a lot of weed about.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Gday Fisher - No I did not get out and as of this morning this w/e looks questionable too as I have woken up with nose running like a spigot thanks to my dear wife. Then Sunday is still a few days off. Me too with the withdrawal symptons.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

late notice i kow, but im heading to Pt Noarlunga as per the plans for the last few weeks, seeing as the forecast is for 3-8 knot NE/E and no swell  

ill see you if i see you, if i dont i don't :wink:


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Aaron: Whish I could make it but cold has me flat.

BTW - ill see you if i see you, if i dont i don't :wink:[/quote]

Sounds like an song where the words go: I'll eat when I'm hungry, Drink when I'm dry and if the whiskey don't get me I'll live till I die


----------

